# Supprimer la lumière blanche clignotante sur l'iMac G5



## me (13 Octobre 2004)

Salut, 

Je viens d'être livré de mon iMac G5. 

En facade (très jolie... et effectivement beaucoup plus que ne le laissaient penser les photos du site d'Apple  ), il y a une petite lumière blanche clignotante qui indique que l'iMac est en veille (j'avais la même chose sur mon iBook).

Seulement voilà, j'avais prévu de mettre l'iMac sur un bureau dans la chambre... et avoir une lumière qui clignote toute la nuit, je ne suis pas certain que ma femme apprécie  (déjà qu'elle veut changer le 20' pour un 17' car elle le trouve beau, certes, mais trop gros)...

Comme Apple recommande dans sa doc de n'éteindre totalement l'iMac que quand on ne va pas l'utiliser pendant plusieurs jours... 

Vous connaissez un moyen de désactiver cette lumière ou va-t-il falloir que je supprime le canapé pour trouver une place dans le salon ?


----------



## iTof (13 Octobre 2004)

me a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je viens d'être livré de mon iMac G5.
> 
> ...


 sujet déjà aborder pour l'eMac... mais je crois qu'il n'y a pas de solution. Si : un gros bout de carton scotché dessus


----------



## Apca (13 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> sujet déjà aborder pour l'eMac... mais je crois qu'il n'y a pas de solution. Si : un gros bout de carton scotché dessus



Je pense que c'est la seul solution, moi aussi, j'avais a la fin collé quelque chose sur cette lumière, je l'ai fait pendant 2 jours +/- puis après, j'ai enlver le papier car je me suis habitué a la lumière, maintenant elle ne me fait plus aucun effet.  :sleep:


----------



## Titophe (14 Octobre 2004)

Change de femme


----------



## me (14 Octobre 2004)

Titophe a dit:
			
		

> Change de femme


Merci de tes précieux conseils Titophe  , mais j'ai plutôt décidé de changer l'ordi de pièce...

Je lui ai trouvé un petit coin pénard, mais du coup, il est un peu collé contre le mur. L'aeration ne se fait donc pas aussi bien et les ventilos tournent tout le temps... Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit très bon. Il va donc encore falloir que je trouve encore un autre endroit...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

me a dit:
			
		

> Merci de tes précieux conseils Titophe  , mais j'ai plutôt décidé de changer l'ordi de pièce...
> 
> Je lui ai trouvé un petit coin pénard, mais du coup, il est un peu collé contre le mur. L'aeration ne se fait donc pas aussi bien et les ventilos tournent tout le temps... Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit très bon. Il va donc encore falloir que je trouve encore un autre endroit...



Il est con ce Titophe.  
Non, plus sérieusement, pourqoui tu ne le mettrais pas chez moi ?
Tu sais moi, quand il s'agit de rendre service.
Non ?

OK, je sors.


----------



## me (18 Octobre 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Il est con ce Titophe.
> Non, plus sérieusement, pourqoui tu ne le mettrais pas chez moi ?
> Tu sais moi, quand il s'agit de rendre service.
> Non ?
> ...


 
Merci pour ton aide. Et merci à ce post qui m'a permis de trouver deux techniciens compétents...


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux aussi trouver (ou réaliser toi-même), une housse que tu glisses sur le Mac le soir (qui le protègera de la poussière) 

Si tu choisis (ou réalises) une housse opaque, elle occultera cette lumière que font désormais les Macs en veille pour montrer qu'ils sont toujours en vie (la pulsation peut être vue au choix comme une pulsation cardiaque ou respiratoire...)


----------



## appleman (18 Octobre 2004)

Alors tu prends une perceuse avec une meche de 10 et tu defonce le L.E.D jusqu'a ce que ca ne s'éclaire plus: tu rebouche avec un peu de mastic blanc (pas la peine d'en acheter, il doit bien t'en rester un peu dans un coin!) et voila! le tour est joué! 
Un resultat parfait et esthétique à moindre frais!

ca sert à ca aussi les forums...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est la seul solution, moi aussi, j'avais a la fin collé quelque chose sur cette lumière, je l'ai fait pendant 2 jours +/- puis après, j'ai enlver le papier car je me suis habitué a la lumière, maintenant elle ne me fait plus aucun effet.  :sleep:



Pareil, j'ai caché la lumière le premier soir... :love: puis désormais je m'y suis habitué...  Mais c'est vrai que c'est assez puissant ce truc...


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2004)

arreter de parler de ca!!!
 je n'ai pas encore le mien...
 GRRRRR!
 Pourquoi il ne fait pas l'eteindre??? du moins qd on est la?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il ne fait pas l'eteindre??? du moins qd on est la?



J'aurais plutôt tendance à éteindre mon Mac quand je ne suis pas là et lorsque je m'absente pour une longue période.


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

Moi je met un bout de carton(une carte postale) qui est posé verticalement sur le bureau... mais faut dire que c'est un G4 donc c'est l'écran qui se met à la bonne hauteur pour pas gêner (ça évite le scotch)


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il ne faut pas l'eteindre??? du moins qd on est la?


C'est pas qu'il ne FAUT pas l'éteindre... simplement ce n'est pas utile.

Il est bcp plus confortable de le mettre en veille (ou de le laisser se mettre en veille tout seul), pour le retrouver opérationnel en 3 secondes et demi quand on en a besoin.

Seul inconvénient, évoqué dans ce fil de discussion, la lumière qui pulse au rythme de la respiration du Mac endormi... lorsque le Mac dort dans la même chambre que toi!   :hein:


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

je dit.. "laisser le vivre" pour une fois qu'il donne un signe de vie...
 J'ai des vieux macs >c.f sign< et je ne peux pas les mettres en veilles, et de toutes facons, ca fais un bruit, meme le iMac refuserait de couher avec eux... il sont fetard! pas le iMac, il est cool, et avec ca robe blanche, on dirait qu'il souhaite se marier!...
 C'est pas relaxant la pulsation??
 Pas de possibilité de la reguler?, via le systeme, ou en modifiant le firmeware de l'ecran, ou du mac?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (19 Octobre 2004)

Bah, je sais pas mais moi j'ai encore le iMac G3 DV avec le bouton qui pulse en orange c'est plutôt calme 

Mais alors a coté ya un HD Formac avec une LED bleue qui fait effet boite de nuit  

Je peux presque pas fermer les yeux (pour dormir bien sur). Avec ça, pas besoin de mettre un néon bleu dans ta tour, le néon, il est sur la façade du HD :rateau: 

Enfin bon, la lumière du iMac G5 elle fait que du blanc non ?


----------



## Captain A (8 Mars 2005)

Je remonte  ce post sans vergogne car j'ai un petit problème avec le voyant de mon iMac G5 20" : il ne clignote plus lorsque l'activité de l'ordinateur est suspendue ! Il reste tout le temps allumé. Hormis cela, je n'ai aucun autre problème, mon ordi ne souffre d'aucun autre symptôme...`
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ?


----------



## NightWalker (8 Mars 2005)

Ah tiens... le mien aussi il ne "pulse" pas... je revérifierai ce soir les réglages...

Esthétiquement, c'est dommage qu'ils ne l'ont pas mis juste derrière la pomme, comme sur les portables...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mars 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> Comme Apple recommande dans sa doc de n'éteindre totalement l'iMac que quand on ne va pas l'utiliser pendant plusieurs jours...


Comme on fait remonter ce vieux post, j'en profite pour faire une petite mise au point. Cette phrase est une très mauvaise interprétation de la documentation d'Apple.
En aucun cas, Apple préconise de laisser son Mac allumé 24h/24, vous pouvez le faire bien sur, mais ce n'est pas une recommendation comme le laisse entendre "me".
Apple recommande d'éteindre totalement l'iMac si on ne compte pas l'utiliser pendant une période prolongée, ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils conseillent de le laisser allumé dans le cas contraire ! Nuance...
Bref, si il n'y a pas de danger à le laisser en veille, il n'y a pas de danger non plus à l'éteindre !


----------



## calvin (8 Mars 2005)

bizarre, en sortant mon imac de 12h de veille, la souris BT etait plus reconnue...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, en sortant mon imac de 12h de veille, la souris BT etait plus reconnue...


Quel rapport avec le sujet en cours ?


----------



## me (9 Mars 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Comme on fait remonter ce vieux post, j'en profite pour faire une petite mise au point. Cette phrase est une très mauvaise interprétation de la documentation d'Apple.
> En aucun cas, Apple préconise de laisser son Mac allumé 24h/24, vous pouvez le faire bien sur, mais ce n'est pas une recommendation comme le laisse entendre "me".
> Apple recommande d'éteindre totalement l'iMac si on ne compte pas l'utiliser pendant une période prolongée, ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils conseillent de le laisser allumé dans le cas contraire ! Nuance...
> Bref, si il n'y a pas de danger à le laisser en veille, il n'y a pas de danger non plus à l'éteindre !


 
Oula... il faut que je fasse attention à ce que j'écris, certains veillent au moindre détail !!!  

Quand je pars en vacances pour une semaine ou plus, j'éteins mon ordinateur. Mais pour le reste, il est toujours allumé (c'est rare que je passe un jour sans au moins vérifier mes emails le soir). Entre les deux (par exemple si je ne comptes pas l'utiliser pendant deux jours)... j'ai cru comprendre (à MarcMame de me corriger si je me trompe) qu'il fallait mieux le laisser allumer plutôt que de l'éteindre et de l'allumer à nouveau. Me trompe-je ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru comprendre (à MarcMame de me corriger si je me trompe) qu'il fallait mieux le laisser allumer plutôt que de l'éteindre et de l'allumer à nouveau. Me trompe-je ?


Décidemment !
Faut-il vraiment que je recommence ?   Bon....

Oui, tu te trompes, dans le sens où *tu* *fais ce que tu veux !!!*
Il n'y a pas de _il vaut mieux le laisser allumé ou éteint._
Ca ne change RIEN !
Tu ne protèges pas *plus* ton ordi en le laissant allumé.
Tu ne l'abimes pas *plus* en l'éteignant.

Est ce plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Mars 2005)

Moi ça m'aurait arrangé que ca soit mieux de le laisser en veille, c'est ce que j'aimerai faire mais mes parents trouvent pas ca bien    :rateau:


----------



## me (9 Mars 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment !
> Faut-il vraiment que je recommence ?  Bon....
> 
> Oui, tu te trompes, dans le sens où *tu* *fais ce que tu veux !!!*
> ...


 
Oui c'est clair. J'avais cru comprendre que c'était pas bon d'éteindre et d'allumer trop souvent un ordi (et paf le vilain coup d'électricité envoyé)... mais non, ce n'est pas le cas.

Toutes mes confuses...


----------



## Nico64 (9 Mars 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi trouver (ou réaliser toi-même), une housse que tu glisses sur le Mac le soir (qui le protègera de la poussière)
> 
> Si tu choisis (ou réalises) une housse opaque, elle occultera cette lumière que font désormais les Macs en veille pour montrer qu'ils sont toujours en vie (la pulsation peut être vue au choix comme une pulsation cardiaque ou respiratoire...)



Ca c'est de la poésie! Je suis en émoi total   
Les Mac sont vivants   Non sans rire la comparaison est trop forte, pas mal!!Fallait y penser!


----------



## nicvanlam (17 Mars 2005)

euh.... chez moi aussi il s'est arreté de clignoter, la lumière est continue. Quelqu'un a une idée du pourquoi et du comment?


----------



## jeanserien (17 Mars 2005)

nicvanlam a dit:
			
		

> euh.... chez moi aussi il s'est arreté de clignoter, la lumière est continue. Quelqu'un a une idée du pourquoi et du comment?



En fait c'est propre à tous les macs... Je m'explique:

Il faut savoir que tout Mac est en relation permanente avec Steve Jobs par le biais d'ondes hyperspaciales.

Quand un Mac en veille clignote, c'est que SJ ronfle.

Quand un Mac en veille ne clignote pas, c'est que SJ ne ronfle pas.

Il est à noter que en règle générale SJ ronfle. S'il ne ronfle pas, c'est que quelque chose d'inhabituel se trame à Cupertino... Mise à jour? Nouveau produit? L'avenir nous le dira...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2005)

nicvanlam a dit:
			
		

> euh.... chez moi aussi il s'est arreté de clignoter, la lumière est continue. Quelqu'un a une idée du pourquoi et du comment?



J'ai fait un test sur ma mon iMac, la lumière ne clignote pas s'il y a un un élément qui peut être suspendu mais qui n'est pas programmé ou pas encore suspendu... On peut par exemple suspendre l'activité de l'écran, mais si le disque n'est pas suspendu... ben il continue à travailler... 

Si tous les éléments dans "Economiseur d'énergie" sont suspendus, ta lumière va clignoter.


----------



## nicvanlam (18 Mars 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est propre à tous les macs... Je m'explique:
> 
> Il faut savoir que tout Mac est en relation permanente avec Steve Jobs par le biais d'ondes hyperspaciales.
> 
> ...


 
Je me disais bien qu'il devait y avoir une explication rationnelle à ce phénomène étrange!

NightWalker: merci.


----------

